# Looking Deck Hand Job



## lmilanesi (Jul 5, 2009)

If thereis a captian that is in need of a deck hand please call me:850-207-3031

I have been fishing since I was13 and am 21 now so I know my stuff.

Ive always wanted to work on a boat.


----------

